# صلاة من اجل فتاة عابرة



## Jane2 (24 مايو 2012)

ارجو منكم اخواتى الصلاة من اجل فتاة عرفت نور الرب وامنت بالمسيح
تعذبت كثيرا من اخواتها عندما علموا انها اصبحت مسيحية ونالت شرف المعمودية
مرت عدة عوام وهى هاربة من اهلها فى احد الاديرة حتى تقابلت من انسان طيب القلب وتزوجته
وحن قلبها لرؤية والدها وعندما قررت العودة من اجل الاطمئنان عليه
اتقبلت السيارة فى الطريق الصحراوى ومات كل من فيها ماعداهى وزوجها
ولكنها اصيبت بكسر شديد فى الحوض والقدم وهى الان ملازمة للفراش
مر على الحادثه اكثر من شهرين والشفاء يتأخر
ارجوكم صلوا من اجلها لان الجميع فى اسرتها شمتانين وبيقولو ده انتقام من ربنا
لكن هى بتقول ان كل اللى ماتو مسلمين وان ربنا انقذها لانها بنته
ارجوكم صلوا اخوانى من اجلها


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 مايو 2012)

ربنا يكمل شفاءها علي خير ويثبتها في الايمان
ويكمل معاها الطريق ويفرح قلبهم 
امين


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 مايو 2012)

*الرب يشفيها و يعنها و يقويها..... الرب قادر على كل شىء...*


----------



## sparrow (24 مايو 2012)

ربنا معاها ويرفع عنها ويشفيها


----------



## القسيس محمد (24 مايو 2012)

*الرب يشفيها ويلمسها بايده الشافيه
يا ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح تحنن على بنتك وتمم شفائها
لان لك كل المجد والقوة
آمين*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (24 مايو 2012)

الرب يحفظها ويشفيها امين


----------



## Samir poet (24 مايو 2012)

*ربنا يكون معاها ويحافظ عليها من كل شر ويحطوها بملائكتو القديسين والابرار
والشهداء امين يارررررررررب يكون معاها
*​


----------



## Jane2 (24 مايو 2012)

يارب  امين يارب يارب اتمجد فى شفاء ابنتك


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (25 مايو 2012)

Jane2 قال:


> ارجو منكم اخواتى الصلاة من اجل فتاة عرفت نور الرب وامنت بالمسيح
> تعذبت كثيرا من اخواتها عندما علموا انها اصبحت مسيحية ونالت شرف المعمودية
> مرت عدة عوام وهى هاربة من اهلها فى احد الاديرة حتى تقابلت من انسان طيب القلب وتزوجته
> وحن قلبها لرؤية والدها وعندما قررت العودة من اجل الاطمئنان عليه
> ...



الرب راعي ..حقا الرب راعي ..عن تجربه شخصيه واختبارات كثيره ,, 

لا تقلقي عليها .. صلواتنا بأن يتحنن عليهم أبرع طبيب ويلمسهم بلمسه شافيه عافيه

وربما الحادثه دي منعت عنهم كروه ما كان يدبر لهم .. 

​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (25 مايو 2012)

ربنا يكون معاها ويشفيها ربنا هيتدخل ف الوقت المناسب

سلام الرب يكون معاكم​


----------



## م المجدلية (27 مايو 2012)

Get well soon 

May GOD bless her and her family....Jesus will heal her pain


----------



## القسيس محمد (27 مايو 2012)

الرب يتمجد


----------



## Jane2 (30 مايو 2012)

ربنا موجود بقوته وعظمته وببركة صلواتكم جميعا نشكر ربنا اليوم قدرت تقف على رجليها والدكتور قال انها بدأت مرحلة الشفاء    
    ربنا كبيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (30 مايو 2012)

Jane2 قال:


> ربنا موجود بقوته وعظمته وببركة صلواتكم جميعا نشكر ربنا اليوم قدرت تقف على رجليها والدكتور قال انها بدأت مرحلة الشفاء
> ربنا كبيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر




ربنا يكمل شفاها ويباركها وترجع أحسن من الأول 

الرب صالح
​


----------



## KARMA777 (30 مايو 2012)

*فعلا يمكن كان فى حاجة مستنياها عند اهلها اقوى من صدمة الحادثة
يارب يا يسوع ببركة دمك على الصليب اشفى بنتك وجوزها

يارب بحق الامك وحبك لنا اشفيها وثبتها على الايمان
ولا تشمت احد فيها
امين
*​


----------



## rimonda (30 مايو 2012)

فليتمجد اسم الرب في شفائها وليعينها على كل شيء في حياتها وليقوي ايمانها به ويحافظ عليها ياسم المسيح امين


----------

